# Aikido and martial arts in general



## fma (Oct 26, 2009)

*Mental training*
_Aikido training is mental as well as physical, emphasizing the ability to relax the mind and body even under the stress of dangerous situations.[42] This is necessary to enable the practitioner to perform the bold enter-and-blend movements that underlie aikido techniques, wherein an attack is met with confidence and directness.[22] Morihei Ueshiba once remarked that one "must be willing to receive 99% of an opponent's attack and stare death in the face" in order to execute techniques without hesitation.[6] As a martial art concerned not only with fighting proficiency but also with the betterment of daily life, this mental aspect is of key importance to aikido practitioners.[43]_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aikido#Mental_training

Tomorrow I'll drop in a dojo to watch an aikido class, if I like it... I'll join it.

What do you thing about martial arts as working out to overcome anxiety?

Cheers.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

fma said:


> What do you thing about martial arts as working out to overcome anxiety?


Martial arts is good on a person inner self, but i don't know about helping specific items, such as anxiety. give it a try. good luck to you.


----------



## BeautifulGunStucknHolster (Oct 29, 2009)

I wrestled/judo for a lot of my life. You would be surprised how many introverts do that. Anyhow I say do it; it will stretched you and will transform how you define the word limitation. You will be in tip-top shape especially if you decide to compete even just in the distant landscape; anything is possible my friend.

I knew a wrestler that supplemented with aikido he was very difficult to take down.

not exactly pertinent to SA but I figured I might as well share.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

When I was training regularly in Shorinji Kempo I was definitly calmer and more confident. Good luck with the Aikido.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I did this for a year...got my *** kicked plenty. I liked it!


----------

